# First time user - Snoring Dog



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm a brand new user & this is my first time posting to the site. First wanted to start of by saying I liked rule #12 (All posts must be written in English.), thanks for that :clap:

Okay,

Here's the main reason I'm posting though... I'm a first time dog owner, I love my little guy to pieces & he's 8 months now. Potty training went exceptionally well, other habits we're working on & learned enough about his breed to know he can be rather stubborn at times. But that's a whole another topic for another day. 

Here's my dilemma as to why I'm posting: he has acquired quite the snoring habit. 

This little guy snores worse than any grandparent I'm aware of! Is this normal for pits/blue pits to snore - being they have allergy problems, is it just a puppy thing (8mns old now) & will he grow out of it? Has anyone else faced a snoring problem with their dog  ? And if this isn't something Lex will just grow out of it, is there anything you can do to resolve it?

Thanks for taking time to read. Thoughts & ideas for solutions are much appreciated!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:welcome: to the board!
snoring is normal for some dogs. What it can be is an elongated soft palette that causes your dog to snore. You normally see it with bulldogs or other short nosed breed but since the breeding of the American Bully and Amstaffs became popular the muzzles are getting shorter. You see more dogs with elongated soft palettes (or ESP) especially with the Ambullies, you said your dog is blue? He may be more towards the ambully lines (I don't know just speculating) and that is why your dog is snoring. I have a pitterstaff (American pit bull terrier, American Staffordshire mix) and she snorts like a piggy and snores up a storm. She has a short muzzle and a ESP. Here is another link that explain it and gives pictures. Elongated Soft Palate in Brachycephalic Dog Breeds

normally there is nothing you have to do for it unless your dog has problems breathing.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

My dog snores as well. Not all the time but there are times we laugh when we are watching TV and all of a sudden she starts snoring. 

She "yips" in her sleep quite often as well and gets the jimmy legs just about every night in bed.


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> -snip-
> 
> Here's my dilemma as to why I'm posting: he has acquired quite the snoring habit.
> 
> ...


Hey, I think my dogs' might be saying the same about me


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile snores louder than anyone Ive ever heard...and she enjoys sleeping on the pillow next to my head which makes sleeping oh so enjoyable. Hahaha. I asked the vet and he said its completely normal and not to worry. Makes me giggle when people are around her and hear her snoring...they look at her like theyve never heard anything snore before. 


Oh, and good luck getting sleep.


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

lol my dog snores like santa the day after christmas and make weird noises to always a laugh wen company is around


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, you're like an encyclopedia for apbt's, thanks for the info! According to his paper he's full APBT (which I'm guessing is what you mean by ambully?) & sire is PR. I'm still learning about all this . Fate brought me to my little guy so now I'm trying to learn as much as possible. Was concerned if it may be a health issue - phew!

LoL, I know what you mean by the piggy snort - when he gets excited for his ball or if he meets new ppl he grunts & snorts up a storm. It's hysterical... 3am not so much but I'll live


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

P.S. Thanks for the warm welcome... What's this thing called sleep again??


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah we have a little blue female and she is 14 weeks old tomorrow and we were driving home from my parents last night with the radio on, stepson talking in the backseat we could hear Tiki snoring all you can do is laugh matter of fact shes snoring right now lol!!!


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

ha my dog snores horribly! but its soo dang cute!! i love it when he sleeps on his bk legs sprawled out head stretched n just snorts n grunts n after a while he starts yippin n his feet start 2 move like hes dreamin bout runnin!! ive got soooo many videos of it its ridiculous!!! but now bedtime n the snorin isnt as much fun!!!! k.o. snores like a train n on top of the my bf is right along side him!!! i end up kickin my bf n the leg 4 or 5 times a night 2 make him move n rollin my pup around so he can reposition but it only gives me bout 5 mins of good silence!! lol!!! good luck w it like i said I KNOW THE FEELING!!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> My dog snores as well. Not all the time but there are times we laugh when we are watching TV and all of a sudden she starts snoring.
> 
> She "yips" in her sleep quite often as well and gets the jimmy legs just about every night in bed.


My dog snores to, not to loud but he does. He gets all of that "yips" in her sleep quite often as well and gets the jimmy legs just about every night in bed. Oh good and he farts so bad in his sleep . I wonder why the yip and twich.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

SEO said:


> I wonder why the yip and twich.


They are acting out their dreams I think. The yip is an attempt at a bark and the twitching is them trying to chase something in the dream. 
I know that in humans the brain basically paralyzes the body during sleep so that we do not act out our dreams literally. That is why when you run from someone in your dreams you don't seem to be able to move very fast. Ever have that happen? I believe dogs do the same thing.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> According to his paper he's full APBT (which I'm guessing is what you mean by ambully?)


No. An APBT is an American Pit Bull Terrier and an AmBully is an American Bulldog. Two different breeds.


----------

